# Weber progressive carb on Audi intake on VW 1.7 8V



## Mattdub (May 6, 2002)

I'm trying to install a Weber 32/36 progressive carb in my 83 Rabbit (originally 1-bbl carb'ed). I found an Audi intake manifold for a 2-bbl carb that the carb fits on perfectly. Intake is part number 056 129 713 H. It has two holes matching up with the carb's barrels. 
So far so good, but I'm wondering if the thing sets up backwards. That is, to match the smaller barrel of the carb with the smaller hole in the intake, the carb has to be installed so that the throttle cable will attach on the passenger side. It's been so long since I tore up this car that I can't really remember, but I think the throttle cable was on the driver's side, and that's what the manuals seem to show. I guess it's not a big deal to swap sides, but I just have no experience.
Anyone have any thoughts/ideas/advice, or pictures or experience with installing this carb? TIA. MD.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Weber progressive carb on Audi intake on VW 1.7 8V (Mattdub)*

There are plenty of VW manifolds that will mount it properly. These carbs typically work quite well on the early cars.


----------



## Rabbit 16v (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Weber progressive carb on Audi intake on VW 1.7 8V (art.clemens)*

Ok well if you have a REEALLY early Audi manifold (very rare) then it will not have any sort of adapter plate to mount the carb to. This is the ONLY manifold that will allow a direct bolt on of the Weber. 
Now, do you have a DFAV carb or a DGAV carb. This will give me an idea of what side the throttle linkage is on.
The Audi manifold comes on '74-'75 Audi Fox ONLY.
There are plenty of VW manfiolds that will work but you will still need to buy an adapter plate to mount the carb to.
Weber carbs ROCK







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mattdub (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Weber progressive carb on Audi intake on VW 1.7 8V (Rabbit 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit 16v* »_Ok well if you have a REEALLY early Audi manifold (very rare) then it will not have any sort of adapter plate to mount the carb to. This is the ONLY manifold that will allow a direct bolt on of the Weber. 
Now, do you have a DFAV carb or a DGAV carb. This will give me an idea of what side the throttle linkage is on.
The Audi manifold comes on '74-'75 Audi Fox ONLY.
There are plenty of VW manfiolds that will work but you will still need to buy an adapter plate to mount the carb to.
Weber carbs ROCK







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm thinking it must be the early Audi, because it (the intake manifold) has two holes in it that match up perfectly with the Weber, 32/36. I can't see any need for/point to an adpater plate. Hey, I found the pic (the one on the right):








The only way the carb fits right is with the 32 bbl (primary) in the rear. If you mounted it the other way, the 36 bbl would sit over the 32 manifold hole and be partially blocked. You can see from the pic that the smaller hole is toward the rear of the car.
The linkage is on the passenger side, which I'm thinking isn't really a problem after all. (Hey, when I goose it and the secondary bbl opens, that gas from the 36 is that much closer to the cylinders, eh?







) I'm going to fabricate a bracket for the cable, probably using a cable bracket from the stock 1 bbl, and run the cable toward the front of the car, then making a 180 around the front of the carb, to the bracket. 
I don't know if it's DFAV or DGAV. How do I tell the diff? 
Thanks to you both! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

